

Safari's text-shadow Anti-aliasing CSS hack (applies to Chrome as well) - coderdude
http://www.komodomedia.com/blog/2009/03/safari-text-shadow-anti-aliasing-css-hack/

======
robflynn
I noticed this a while back when I mocking up a few designs in Chrome. It's a
pretty neat trick that I make use of on occasion when things look rougher than
I'd like.

Be sure to test in multiple browsers, though, as I actually ran into a
situation once where it looked great in webkit based browsers but looked oddly
blurry despite my settings in Firefox. That may have improved with recent
updates.

------
coderdude
Here's a convenient way to test it out: <http://www.elfboy.com/text-shadow/>

